

Anyone can track your mobile phone's location - algorithm_dk
http://algorithm.dk/posts/anyone-can-track-your-mobile-phone

======
srean
Great read. I have a question: who controls access to SS7. If I were to build
an open source phone service I wont be able to talk to SS7 directly right ?

------
pedr0
Any update on the demo link?

~~~
algorithm_dk
It didn't raise much interest so I didn't add credits on it.

------
atiti
Nice find!

